# Fence material for pig flipping



## scvinegarpepper (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm doing a whole hog in a few months. I've done plenty of whole hogs in the past, but it was in the past, many years ago. Moreover, most of the other ones I did I have plenty of people to help me flip it. Hell, I've done some from start to finish without flipping. However, for this one, I want to use fence/chicken wire on the bottom and top of the pig to make flipping it easier. I know I can't use anything galvanized. So what are my options for something I can get at Lowes/HD/etc? Chicken wire might even be too flimsy. I was thinking about using hog wire fence. I don't know what it's really called, we just called it hog wire growing up. But it's the thicker wire fencing that has about 2-3" inch squares in it. That would be perfect if it's possible to get it non-galvanized. TIA.


----------



## joe black (Apr 13, 2016)

Most of the fencing that I've seen at HD, Lowe's and at fence companies is galvanized.  You might contact a fence company and enquire about getting some that is not galvanized.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 13, 2016)

Burn the wire with a propane torch....   the coating will turn white and can be washed off....  oil it well with veggie oil and you are good to go....

When burning it off, wear a mask and stand up wind....  it WILL make you nauseated...  bad nauseated....  been there and it ain't good....


----------



## mosparky (Apr 13, 2016)

Try searching for remesh screen. I think this is what we used as reinforcement in concrete when I helped pour a driveway. Afterwards we had a whole pig roast. Same screen was used along whith rebar to truss up hog and flip. The stuff we used was not galv. I can't tell if the stuff on HD site is or not.


----------



## scvinegarpepper (Apr 13, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Burn the wire with a propane torch....   the coating will turn white and can be washed off....  oil it well with veggie oil and you are good to go....
> 
> When burning it off, wear a mask and stand up wind....  it WILL make you nauseated...  bad nauseated....  been there and it ain't good....


Thanks you! I thought I heard I could burn off the "galvanization." Any idea how long I need to torch it to turn it white/burn it off? After that I can just hose it down or do I really need to wash/scrub it? Thanks again, definitely going this route.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2016)

You want to remove ALL of the remaining powder from the wire....


----------



## scvinegarpepper (Apr 14, 2016)

mosparky said:


> Try searching for remesh screen. I think this is what we used as reinforcement in concrete when I helped pour a driveway. Afterwards we had a whole pig roast. Same screen was used along whith rebar to truss up hog and flip. The stuff we used was not galv. I can't tell if the stuff on HD site is or not.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll be on the lookout for that if I can't un-galvanize the fence!


DaveOmak said:


> You want to remove ALL of the remaining powder from the wire....


Thanks again Dave!


----------



## cats49er (Apr 14, 2016)

Check with your local fence company.On line I see aluminum chain link fencing for dog kennel's.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 15, 2016)

Welded wire mesh W.W.M, used for reinforcing concrete. At Home Depot they carry it and it is located near the concrete supplies. This is steel mesh usually 6". To get smaller mesh, offset two pieces And wire tie together. This mesh is steel and it is cheaper than buying a roll of fencing. It may be rusty or coated with oil both of which can be dealt without having to breath toxic fumes from burning galvanized.


----------



## scvinegarpepper (Apr 15, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Welded wire mesh W.W.M, used for reinforcing concrete. At Home Depot they carry it and it is located near the concrete supplies. This is steel mesh usually 6". To get smaller mesh, offset two pieces And wire tie together. This mesh is steel and it is cheaper than buying a roll of fencing. It may be rusty or coated with oil both of which can be dealt without having to breath toxic fumes from burning galvanized.


Found it! You the man. Thanks, old sailor.


----------

